# THAT Storm Last Night



## Rocket Romano (Sep 1, 2005)

Ola

Was strolling through Newcastle on a balmy evening on my way for a few cokes in Hancocks when at about 6pm it literally went black and for the next hour rained, hailed, thundered and lightning like I've never seen before, not even in America or Europe.

It was unbelievable, every roll of thunder was followed by deafning echo and every lightning strike sent the lights in the city off.

Passengers on the Metro had to be lifted off the tracks after power lines collapsed onto trains. Homes in Whitley Baywatch flooded, Tynemouth was battered and my garden isn't there anymore

Never seen anything like it!


----------



## chio (Sep 1, 2005)

Must be the same storm that we had down in Cheshire, but all it did here was leave a couple of inches of water in the street and knock the power out for a quarter of an hour or so. (I think lightning struck a sub-station in Stalybridge and knackered the electric for a while.)


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 1, 2005)

My window was leaking to fuck durin that storm and if I hadn't been in thats where all my adapter plugs are so the house would have probly burned down!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2005)

My Mum was at home, luckily. All her power and the phone went so she just lay on her bed watching it through the window...she said it appeared to be three different storms over Ushaw Moor, Durham City and Esh Winning, from her vantage point.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 3, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/4204654.stm


----------



## sufilala (Sep 3, 2005)

*electric storm rollercoaster*

flew thru it on a flight from glasgow to london...
when we landed i asked the bmi hostess "can we go round again please"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2005)

My Mum loves storms normally but she said although watching it all was exhilarating, she also felt a nervousness she'd not experienced during storms before.  I know I was worried about her until her phone went back on. She's not as young as she was and isn't as mobile as she could be. My sister and strapping nephews live in the same village though which quells my worries more than somewhat.


----------



## Soreenkid (Sep 3, 2005)

:basks in sunshine and is surrounded by beautiful women cos of his accent:

and people ask why i moved down south?


----------

